# Wie wichtig ist die Wahl der BMX Nabe?



## luuul (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mir ein gebrauchtes BMX-Hinterrad kaufen.
Und zwar handelt es sich um Alex Supra E-Lite Rims mit einer Nabe, bei der der Verkäufer nicht weiß, um welche es sich handelt. Vermutlich irgendeine NoName Nabe.

Wie wichtig ist die Auswahl der Nabe bei einem Hinterrad? Was kann eine teure Nabe besser als eine billige?

Und hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Alex Supra E-Lite Rims und kann mir sagen, ob diese Felge was taugt?

MfG


----------



## RISE (25. Mai 2010)

Zu den Felgen kann ich nichts sagen. Kannst du Angaben zur Nabe machen? Kassettennabe oder noch Flipflop? Falls es eine Kassette ist, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass es eine Joytech ist, die es von vielen Firmen gibt (Odyssey u.v.a.), die da einfach ihr Logo rauflabeln. Falls dem so ist, wäre es eine solide Nabe, die man gebrauchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luuul (26. Mai 2010)

hm sieht aus als ob auf der Nabe nichts draufgedruckt ist

hier ist das Bild das ich davon hab http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2888/lrshoniweiss.jpg

mfg


----------



## Hertener (26. Mai 2010)

Na, den Laufradsatz habe ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen, und zwar hier. Und da steht "odyssey freilauf 13 t", also nix Kassette, sondern FlipFlop.


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2010)

Der war neulich hier im Verkaufsforum. Ich wusste doch auch, dass mir das bekannt vorkam. Ich hatte mit meiner FlipFlop Nabe nie Probleme, aber das war dann auch ne WTP.


----------



## luuul (26. Mai 2010)

naja, was mich interessiert ist, wo der Unterschied zwischen ner billigen Flipflop Nabe und ner teuren Kassettennabe liegt


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2010)

Bei teuren Kassettennaben kannst du Ritzel bis 8Z fahren, bei FlipFlop Naben ist bei 13Z, bzw. bei 12Z Schluss und die 12Z Ritzel taugen auch nichts. Das heiÃt aber auch, dass du, um ein taugliches ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis zu bekommen, mindestens ein 33Z Kettenblatt bei 12Z Ritzel, bzw. 36er bei 13Z fahren musst, wÃ¤hrend hingegen neue Rahmen bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen nur noch fÃ¼r KettenblÃ¤tter bis 30Z konstruiert sind. 

Ansonsten mÃ¼ssen FlipFlop Naben nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, aber im Vergleich No Name Nabe gegen teure Kassette wird die No Name Nabe nicht gewinnen, zumindest wenn man keine weiteren Details Ã¼ber den Aufbau hat.

Es kommt aber auch drauf an, was du fÃ¼r AnsprÃ¼che und fÃ¼r ein Rad hast, was du damit anstellen willst und was das Laufrad kosten soll. Mal so als vergleich: meine gefahrene, aber gut erhaltene Odyssey Kassette mit etwas abgefledderter Odyssey Hazard Lite Chromfelge wollte fÃ¼r 45â¬ keiner mehr haben. Wenn die Nabe nun nicht super gelagert oder die felge nicht gerade eine RaritÃ¤t ist, kannst du dafÃ¼r vielleicht 25 - 30â¬ rechnen oder evtl. auch mehr oder weniger, je nachdem, was es nun genau fÃ¼r eine Nabe ist.


----------



## Hertener (26. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht es mit den Achsen aus? Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann verbiegen die bei günstigen Naben relativ leicht, während die Achsen von besseren Naben höhere Belastungen vertragen bevor sie dann brechen statt zu verbiegen.
Meine Homer läuft jedenfalls noch genauso rund wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## luuul (26. Mai 2010)

die achsen kann man aber doch wechseln ganz einfach


----------

